# The Wave!!!



## Anonymous (May 21, 2002)

Hi, we just returned from Utah/Arizona where we hiked to an amazing place called "The Wave". If you have never seen this place you must check out our website! This geological oddity is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Here is a link to our site http://naturalbornhikers.com
Once there choose TRAILS then it is under SPECTACULAR HIKES. You won't believe your eyes and you will want to hike there as soon as possible to see it for yourself. If you have any questions you can email me..link is on homepage. Enjoy!


----------

